# Paint geldings - possible purchase



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the Overo better but it may be the angle of the photo. Higher neck set and better hind leg. 

The piebald is quite straight thru the hock and has a low neck set though his shoulder lays back very nicely. He is long through the coupling. 

Both seem to have adequate bone.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll take em' both (; 
I like the butt on the first one, but I'm no good at conformation.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

They're priced at $450 each and shipping to Mexico for slaughter if they're not sold within the next few days. Sound and reportedly healthy, but not much training. The guy who has them said the former owner claims the splashy paint has about 15 rides on him, but he hasn't gotten on the horse so he can't vouch for that. He did throw a saddle on the B&W paint and got on. He said the horse did well, but he doesn't think it had ever been ridden before.

The hangup is this place has been known to have strangles in the past.... and even health threat aside I really don't need any more projects!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

These geldings go on the kill truck Monday. Can't save em all, I guess....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate hostage takers with a passion! 

If these horses are truly going on the truck on Monday, then he'll take $100 each for them, not $450. If you truly want one or both of them, offer him $250 for both, cash right now, or walk away. Or $100 cash right now, etc. Call his bluff, but be prepared to walk and leave them.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe these people (including the girl heading the charge to "save" these horses) keep running this same story over and over to prey upon "bleeding hearts." They get someone interested and they play the "they are going on the truck" card so the potential buyer doesn't have the opportunity to think about it.

If you could only take one, which would it be? The guy thinks the b&w is the better horse based on one ride and the fact that the over won't stand still while tied. 

The other paint in the pic with the over is also for sale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the B and W one better. has good bone, short back and just looks all around sturdier, to me.

well, back isn't really short, but the bone in his legs is really heavy. I think he'd be a nice cow horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally? If I were looking for a horse, I wouldn't even blink as I walked past both of these, they're so totally not what I look for. I'd go with what others advise you on this one, I really can't make a recommendation.

And personal point of contention, I absolutely REFUSE to deal with hostage takers. If the guy kept on playing the "goes on the truck" card, I'd hand him a bullet and tell him to use it however he felt might be the most appropriate. He'd get my hint.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting in several ways. I see the seller has several other horses in the background, so I presume he is a breeder. He does seem to have some sense of responsibility, since he does geld. In our area, the gelding would have cost more than the asking price. 

His reason for selling or marketing strategies aside, it is difficult from the pictures, to tell much really. However, going only by the pictures, the Frame Overo looks to be the better horse. I don't like the rear on the Tobiano at all. Appears to be very post-legged. Being antsy while tied, is purely a training thing which could be fixed on the other.

The price certainly seems very reasonable.

Lizzie


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

They own a cattle company. They buy up cheap (or free) horses. They then get on to see what kind of training they have. If they're trained, they keep them for cow horses. If they're not, they sell them to the public or ship them to slaughter. Horses are livestock to them, pure and simple, just like cattle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I had thought they might have been dealers, so in a way, I suppose they are in some cases. Nothing wrong really, with looking upon horses as livestock. Not all of us consider our horses as pets. Are you going to see the horses?

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you're going to take one, I would take the sorrel overo. I can totally see that horse in the cutting or reining ring with some training. The one thing that stands out to me is that he's very straight through his hocks.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to see them Thursday. Not much to do other than look at them, though... they're not really set up for riding and I wasn't keen on climbing on a possibly untrained horse in the middle of a pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

